# New passport admission stamp



## marcusd (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi Everyone

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere but I couldn't find any specific mention.

Been in the Ph now for 13 years under 13a but just renewed my passport for the second time a few months back.

I was informed by the BI that so long as I kept the old passport attached to the new one I didn't need to have it restamped with the original visa. I didn't know that in 2010 on the first passport renewal and had it restamped.

All good says I as it saves me flying from Puerto Princesa to Manila during covid for a 3 hour restamp process in BI Main office.

However, I came across the Transfer of Admission stamp requirement which has thrown me as it's also for new passports and can only be done in the BI Main office.

I don't remember ever having to do that for my last passport renewal in 2010.

Sadly, it cannot be done in our field office and they have no replied to a recent email I sent them about it.

Is this required for 13a or a recent rule or can I just show up at the airport with old and new passports bound together and get a fresh exit stamp without issues?

Thanks


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I experienced the same as you in the past, expired passport with holes punched in it stapled to a new one . I had no problems departing/returning.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

marcusd said:


> it saves me flying from Puerto Princesa to Manila during covid for a 3 hour restamp process in BI Main office.


BI agent advised me he could send my new and old passports to Manila to transfer the stamp, I paid around 5k, didn't get receipt because it wasn't official BI business but it worked anyway.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When I renewed my Passport a couple years ago, I took both old & new in to the BI and asked about a new stamp in the new book. The lady took them into the back area while I waited. In about 5 or 10 minutes, she came back with the new 13A stamp in the new one. She said it was not necessary to do but would eliminate carrying both Passports. There was no charge. This was at the Iloilo BI office at Megaworld. I haven't had an need/occasion to display it since.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

marcusd said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere but I couldn't find any specific mention.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum marcusd,

I brought my new and old passport to the Main Branch of the PBI in 2016 for my ACR renewal and asked about it and I got no reply, and so ever since I carry both passports and I'm on my 3rd ACR (13a) renewal and they didn't' even look at my passports they just took my ACR card and processed my renewal, I still need to pick up my new card once Manila drops out of ECQ.

Bring both passports with you. If you decided to have the Visa transferred to your new passport here's the procedure and documents needed.

13a or SRRV Visa holders: Our passports do expire and then your left with the question what shall I do with my original 13a or SRRV Visa stamp now that I have a new Passport? There's a form you can fill out to have the Visa transferred to your new Passport here's some links. Transfer of Admissions Status and then the document download IRD01QF002 form[/QUOTE


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

The stamp transfer is not just for 13a, all new passports need to be processed in Manila with whatever stamp the old passport has.


----------



## marcusd (Aug 10, 2021)

So, for the 13a stamp, I had it transferred to my new passport in 2010 but due to covid I asked in the field BI in Jan this year and they said keep old and new together and it is fine which makes sense. 

If was more that entry stamp from the last flight into Manila I was worried about and it seems from experiences above that it is not required to have the last entry stamp put into the new passport. I vaguely remember flying out of Manila in 2012 with a new passport and didn't need it then but rules change here all the time so you never know.


----------

